# Problem with my heat press heating



## graphicsolutionz (Aug 25, 2008)

I received a heat press today I had ordered. Not a name brand but something to start off with. It heated up great and quickly. I did one shirt-- I may have adjusted pressure while doing the shirt. Then the temperature started droppiing and now it will not heat. It the paperwork, it says something about the silica gel tie in. I see the silica gel pad, but what is the tie in?

In my paperwork it says something about making sure that the circuit can bear high power machine or it will blow the fuse? My husband said that the press is 15 amp. The room is on a 20 amp. Would it blow the fuse to the room or on the machine? Is there a fuse on the machine?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

There might be a fuse in the machine, but I would check the circuit breaker first, if its tripped you need a decanted power line.


----------



## graphicsolutionz (Aug 25, 2008)

I just plugged a lamp in the outlet and it works. What is a decanted powerline?


----------



## graphicsolutionz (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, I forgot to mention. The power on the machine comes on it is just not heating.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

graphicsolutionz said:


> I just plugged a lamp in the outlet and it works. What is a decanted powerline?


 I'm sure that was a "typo" and he meant dedicated circut. I fat finger all the time myself too. ..... LOL. ..I would uuplug the unit and then open up the botton to see if a wire may be loose or unplugged. If not , I would send it back for a new one that works. .... JB


----------



## Lava Ink (Nov 28, 2007)

definitely the fuse


----------



## graphicsolutionz (Aug 25, 2008)

I am not familiar with electrical terms. As far as the fuse, is this something that I could get anywhere or is it a special fuse. Would I be able to change this. I hate to send the machine all the way back and have to wait two weeks for a new one if it is something simple.

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If it lights up and is getting power, then the fuse would be good .You can buy a fuse at a auto parts store or a electronics supply. ..... JB


----------



## JALAZE (Aug 3, 2008)

Where do you find the fuse in heat press machines. We got 2 extra with machine. It quit today, my son took ever screw out and we see no fuses anywhere.
Reply to [email protected]


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

graphicsolutionz said:


> Also, I forgot to mention. The power on the machine comes on it is just not heating.


Correct me if im wrong somebody but this doesn't sound like a fuse problem. I wouldn't touch the heat press at all if you just purchased it i would send it back. If you were to open up the heat press and start trying to fix something that you have no clue about you can end up messing things up. Call them up and have them guide you through it even if it's a fuse change.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with you Nick. I would send it back too. ... JB


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I'm sure that was a "typo" and he meant dedicated circut. I fat finger all the time myself too. ..... LOL. ..I would uuplug the unit and then open up the botton to see if a wire may be loose or unplugged. If not , I would send it back for a new one that works. .... JB


LOL, two problems here. First is fat fingers, second is I was thought to sell not spell...


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate to say this, but that is one of the problem with the no name brands. Worked the first time and then...
Even if you find it was a blown fuse, it should not have happened that soon.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

A fuse can blow for many reasons, no matter what press it is in. The fuse is there to protect the press from getting to much current. If it is blown then the fuse done it's job. I think from what I have read that the thermostat is either disconnected ,the wire to heating element is not connected or the heating element is bad. ..... JB


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

JB a fuse has to protect the circuit it is connected to. Is has to be the right amperage from the factory.
The heating element has a constant draw of power.
If the fuse is blown it's most probably the heating element has a short circuit. But I would bet if in this case it is not a loose connection, then it is an open circuit (the heating element just "broke"). 
A quality press would not blown its internal fuse the first time it is used. 
It could trip the breaker, which is a totally different story.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Whatever it is he should send it back. Come on you get a package on your door for something you spend your hard working money for and you start unpacking it (all excited) then you plug it in and it doesn't even heat up! I would definetly call them up and have them pay for your shipping as well and if there mad about it tell them your going to tell ALL your friends of the T-SHIRT FORUMS that they have bad heat presses.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest not threatening with the forum membership. I think you will get better a solution by being nice. IMHO. ... JB


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I suggest not ening with the forum membership. I think you will get better a solution by being nice. IMHO. ... JB


I agree with you. Threat should be the last resource. 
Good diplomacy certainly is better.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I suggest not threatening with the forum membership. I think you will get better a solution by being nice. IMHO. ... JB


I understand what your saying JB... But it's only when your being nice and they don't comply that you should do that to let them know that your going to be the last person they ripped off and that a lot of people are going to know about it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm normally a hot head when, I feel ripped off. I have now been taking a new outlook on several things, I want to add I have 2 people from the forums to thank for this(Rodney and BobbieLee). They have spent time trading PM'S with me to make me realize things. I still think any type of open threat would not be appropriate. I hope others who read this learn one thing from me. I want them to stop and step outside and look at things from all angles before getting angry or commenting. .... Thanks . .... JB


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I'm normally a hot head when, I feel ripped off. I have now been taking a new outlook on several things, I want to add I have 2 people from the forums to thank for this(Rodney and BobbieLee). They have spent time trading PM'S with me to make me realize things. I still think any type of open threat would not be appropriate. I hope others who read this learn one thing from me. I want them to stop and step outside and look at things from all angles before getting angry or commenting. .... Thanks . .... JB


That is a great advise, sadly it comes late for me.
I should start another thread but to make it short, I bought the C120 refurbished from Epson. When I received it, it would not print.
No matter what, it didn't work. I contacted epson to return it. They said I have to call technical support, they would determine if it was a defective printer .
Indeed it was. After several tries I just lost my temper.
Trashed the printer, sent them an email saying all I was thinking about them, and believe me I was nasty. 
I used words I normally don't use, and it is not my style.
When I cooled down I realized it was stupid. Too late.
Lesson learned. 
It was a pain to deal with them, but I should have taken a different approach.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay i agree to the advice your giving JB but believe me it's not easy being ripped off and not getting mad at the person that ripped you off i takes a lot a heart to do that. Maybe there should be some kind of POLL here on the forum to see how many people feel good getting ripped off i bet there won't be many.

You also mention about looking at it from different angles which i agree, but it's when they tell you they can't do nothing about it and they ain't going to give you a refund or they tell you that they are going to give you a refund but yet beating you around the bush and you never see anything it's what get's you mad. IMO


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nick, I do sympathize with someone being unhappy an feeling like they have been taking advantage of. i feel most vendors will work with customers. .... JB


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Nick, I do sympathize with someone being unhappy an feeling like they have been taking advantage of. i feel most vendors will work with customers. .... JB


I sure hope so because i had some pretty bad experience with some vendors. But anyway's i hope everything work's out for this member and like everbody else say's be nice to them call them up and explain to them what's going on.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I can understand your irritation and anger, but IMO this is one of the problems when you buy certain goods online. If possible, I would suggest that you get a qualified electrician to check your machine, and see if anything is loose inside as it could be a minor thing that can be fixed. If not then try to send the product back and ask for a refund.


----------

